# A very unique Lionel 1688E (1936)



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

For TJcruiser:
I read this article about the very first issues in 1936 of the 1688E, and how it differs from the later issued engines. As the resident "Officianado" on 1688 & 1688E's. It originally was published in CTT back around 2005/2006, but was just reprinted in the latest issue. It appears that it is a rather rare item. I snipped part of the article of the interesting parts explaining the difference, and what to look for. I am also adding a photo of what it actually looks like, for comparison to the other issues.

OK, TJ start searching..........the Game is Afoot!!!!! LOL Happy Hunting










Lionel cataloged the nos. 238/238E through 1938 with either whistling tenders (no. 265W or 2225W) or non-whistling tenders (no. 265 or 2225T). Leftover inventory of this steam locomotive and tender combination was used in special sets sold through Sears, Roebuck & Co. for the next two years.

Lionel cataloged the nos. 1668/1668E through 1941. It came with either a no. 1689W whistling tender or a no. 1689T non-whistling tender. The color of this locomotive (and the 238/238E) was changed from gunmetal gray to satin black sometime in 1939. The Torpedo was probably the most popular Lionel locomotive type in the late prewar era. Many thousands were sold each year, which makes them commonly available even today. 

Except, that is, for the no. 1688E shown here, which is the most difficult variation to find. It represents the very first production from 1936, and nobody knows how many (or few) were made this way, before the dies were changed.

The distinguishing features of this variation are the forward-facing open cab windows and the winged-keystone detail visible under the smoke-lifting platform ahead of the stack. While the winged logo remained throughout the initial runs – perhaps most of 1936 – the forward-facing windows were soon filled in, probably because they created a problem in the die-casting process.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Jerry,

Good post / info! Thanks for the email / article, which gives a great history on Lionel's run with Loewy streamliner locos ... 1688 / 1588 / 1668 / 238.

I've seen perhaps just two 1688 with the forward-facing cab windows offered on ebay over the years. Your article confirms (I wasn't sure) that these were the very first production runs of the shell. I wonder why Lionel changed? Were they having problems with the casting process? I believe that the actual Loewy K4 did have forward facing windows on the cab.

What's interesting is that on many non-window 1688's (and the ones with OPEN BACKED CABS) is that you can still see the "ghost" of the windows on the inside of the shell casting ... clearly, a retool of the original molds.

I have another thread here that talks about the variation in the bump/hatch on the TOP of the cab roof, which eventually disappeared with later 1688's.

Very interesting stuff. Many thanks for the info, and for prompting the look down a fun historic path!

TJ


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Never seen one with the open frontwindows. Cool.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Tresevoir said:


> Hello I have the 1688 with front windows and passenger cars that go with it whats it worth im selling it


The OP is no longer with us.
he can't answer you.


----------

